# دواء جلي(سائل,معجون ,جل)



## روبين (15 سبتمبر 2006)

رجاء المساعدة
هناك عدة اشكال ل دواء الجلي
كيف اصنع دواء جلي (جل)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## imadziadeh (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

